# Affido a voi la questione



## Old Airforever (24 Febbraio 2008)

Carissimi,
una domanda alla quale qualcuno di voi potrebbe rispondere.
Ho conosciuto una ragazza che convive e che ha una figlioletta di 10 mesi. Tradita e trattata male dal convivente ma con un neo: il posto di lavoro non fisso (lei). Lui tra 2 mesi verrà trasferito nella capitale e lei vorrebbe rimanere qui ma, in queste condizioni rischierebbe di non vedere più la figlia.
Non ho molti altri dati d'aggiungere...se lei trovasse lavoro fisso, la possibilità di avere in custodia la figlia l'avrebbe?
Airforever


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> una domanda alla quale qualcuno di voi potrebbe rispondere.
> Ho conosciuto una ragazza che convive e che ha una figlioletta di 10 mesi. Tradita e trattata male dal convivente ma con un neo: il posto di lavoro non fisso (lei). Lui tra 2 mesi verrà trasferito nella capitale e lei vorrebbe rimanere qui ma, in queste condizioni rischierebbe di non vedere più la figlia.
> Non ho molti altri dati d'aggiungere...se lei trovasse lavoro fisso, la possibilità di avere in custodia la figlia l'avrebbe?
> Airforever


La bimba avrà un anno ...quale giudice non affiderebbe la figlia alla madre? La mancanza di un lavoro stabile non ha influenza sull'affidamento, che io sappia, se non è segno di grave instabilità emotiva...il padre deve provvedere alla figlia e questa entrata integrerà le sue entrate e poi avrà tutti i servizi sociali gratuiti e precedenza negli asili nido come caso sociale...
Forse deve più preoccuparsi che la figlia possa avere un rapporto col padre...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Condivido ciò che ha scritto persa...lei non credo corra il reale pericolo che possano sottrarle la figlia...tra l'altro mi par di capire che non sono sposati...quindi lui farebbe ancora più fatica a farsela affidare...dovrebbe dimostrare una indegnità della madre...c'è questo rischio?


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Condivido ciò che ha scritto persa...lei non credo corra il reale pericolo che possano sottrarle la figlia...tra l'altro mi par di capire che non sono sposati...quindi lui farebbe ancora più fatica a farsela affidare...dovrebbe dimostrare una indegnità della madre...c'è questo rischio?


...no, non c'è questo rischio...


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2008)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...no, non c'è questo rischio...


Allopra la paura di perdere la figlia è un falso problema... tra l'altro se lui l'ha riconosciuta deve anche mantenerla nel caso lei non lo seguisse, e questo già è stato detto...
Air, scusa se avanzo dubbi, ma sei certo di sapere tutto e bene come stiano le cose, perchè non ha motivo di esistere questo timore!!??
Bruja


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> una domanda alla quale qualcuno di voi potrebbe rispondere.
> Ho conosciuto una ragazza che convive e che ha una figlioletta di 10 mesi. Tradita e trattata male dal convivente ma con un neo: il posto di lavoro non fisso (lei). Lui tra 2 mesi verrà trasferito nella capitale e lei vorrebbe rimanere qui ma, in queste condizioni rischierebbe di non vedere più la figlia.
> Non ho molti altri dati d'aggiungere...se lei trovasse lavoro fisso, la possibilità di avere in custodia la figlia l'avrebbe?
> Airforever


 
Air concordo coi pareri che ti hanno dato. Dille di andare da un buon avvocato e sistemare la questione. Nessun giudice toglierebbe una bambina così piccola alla madre, e il padre è obbligato al mantenimento. 

ps ma questa fanciulla, insomma... solo un'amica?


----------



## Iris (25 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> una domanda alla quale qualcuno di voi potrebbe rispondere.
> Ho conosciuto una ragazza che convive e che ha una figlioletta di 10 mesi. Tradita e trattata male dal convivente ma con un neo: il posto di lavoro non fisso (lei). Lui tra 2 mesi verrà trasferito nella capitale e lei vorrebbe rimanere qui ma, in queste condizioni rischierebbe di non vedere più la figlia.
> Non ho molti altri dati d'aggiungere...se lei trovasse lavoro fisso, la possibilità di avere in custodia la figlia l'avrebbe?
> Airforever


 
Le madri sono al 99 per cento dei casi genitori affidatari. Il fatto che abbiano reddito o casa propri e VERAMENTE ininfluente.
 Non mi ricordo di aver letto sentenze diverse, se non in casi di malattia mentale della madre o grave disagio psico-fisico. Ma in tali situazioni, il bimbo era in affido ai servizi sociali, perchè anche il padre non era genitore affidabile.
Tranquillizza la tua amica, e anzi spronala ad uscire dal suo stato di sottomissione. Deve difendere non solo se stessa ma anche la bimba di appena 10 mesi.


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Febbraio 2008)

*Grazie!*

Grazie achi ha voluto intervenire e a chi vorrà farlo.
Non me ne intendo di leggi ma...mi è parso strano il fatto che il figlio potessero toglierlo a lei ed affidarlo al padre, anche se lei, dopo questa maternità ha lavori saltuari.
Da fuori, può sembrare tutto più semplice ma...non capisco che forza ci voglia per sistemare una situazione di disagio, anche se ci sono di mezzo pargoli.
Air


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> una domanda alla quale qualcuno di voi potrebbe rispondere.
> Ho conosciuto una ragazza che convive e che ha una figlioletta di 10 mesi. Tradita e trattata male dal convivente ma con un neo: il posto di lavoro non fisso (lei). Lui tra 2 mesi verrà trasferito nella capitale e lei vorrebbe rimanere qui ma, in queste condizioni rischierebbe di non vedere più la figlia.
> Non ho molti altri dati d'aggiungere...se lei trovasse lavoro fisso, la possibilità di avere in custodia la figlia l'avrebbe?
> Airforever


Air è impensabile che a una bambina di 10 mesi le tolgano la madre!!

...in più, pare che LUI venga trasferito, non che si sloggia...o no?

sicuramente indirizzala da un avvocato per fare una mite consensuale...


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Air è impensabile che a una bambina di 10 mesi le tolgano la madre!!
> 
> ...in più, pare che LUI venga trasferito, non che si sloggia...o no?
> 
> * sicuramente indirizzala da un avvocato per fare una mite consensuale...*



Non sono sposati, convivevano  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  fate attenzione quando leggete


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sono sposati, convivevano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che non cambia proprio nulla....se, e a quanto pare così è, il padre ha legittimato la figlioletta, è tenuto a corrispondere una somma alla madre, anche se non sono sposati civilmente (sai a volte si dice "convivono", ma quando hai un figlio il legame creatosi è paritetico agli sposati)
e per tutelare i diritti della bambina, la madre và dall'avvocato e si chiarisce le idee...necessariamente


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> guarda che non cambia proprio nulla....se, e a quanto pare così è, il padre ha legittimato la figlioletta, è tenuto a corrispondere una somma alla madre, anche se non sono sposati civilmente (sai a volte si dice "convivono", ma quando hai un figlio il legame creatosi è paritetico agli sposati)
> e per tutelare i diritti della bambina, la madre và dall'avvocato e si chiarisce le idee...necessariamente


E' ovvio che lui (il padre) ha dei doveri e dei diritti sulla figlia, ci mancherebbe ...  e' il termine "consensuale" che vedo non corretto alla questione.

Poi, MAH!


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' ovvio che lui (il padre) ha dei doveri e dei diritti sulla figlia, ci mancherebbe ...  e' il termine "consensuale" che vedo non corretto alla questione.
> 
> Poi, MAH!


..non lo sò

...ma credo che possa tranquillamente andare a finire in tribunale, una diatriba tra genitori non sposati...e quindi chiamarsi addirittura guidiziale.


----------



## Old Cat (25 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> una domanda alla quale qualcuno di voi potrebbe rispondere.
> Ho conosciuto una ragazza che convive e che ha una figlioletta di 10 mesi. Tradita e trattata male dal convivente ma con un neo: il posto di lavoro non fisso (lei). Lui tra 2 mesi verrà trasferito nella capitale e lei vorrebbe rimanere qui ma, in queste condizioni rischierebbe di non vedere più la figlia.
> Non ho molti altri dati d'aggiungere...se lei trovasse lavoro fisso, la possibilità di avere in custodia la figlia l'avrebbe?
> Airforever


nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi la bimba va alla madre, soprattutto se così piccola.
se lei ha un lavoro precario oltre che al mantenimento per la piccola le verrà corrisposto un assegno di mantenimento per la madre .

tradita e trattata male dal convivente: ha le prove di quanto afferma? testimoni? qualsiasi cosa......


seconda domanda: cosa intendi per " trattata male"?

ti ricordo infine che da quasi due anni per la trattazione delle vicende inerenti figli naturali competenza è diventata il tribunale ordinario, dunque con tempi un po più celeri.

sempre meglio mettersi daccordo ma i mancanza di accordo il giudice decide in via " giudiziale" il tutto.


----------



## Old debby (26 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> una domanda alla quale qualcuno di voi potrebbe rispondere.
> Ho conosciuto una ragazza che convive e che ha una figlioletta di 10 mesi. Tradita e trattata male dal convivente ma con un neo: il posto di lavoro non fisso (lei). Lui tra 2 mesi verrà trasferito nella capitale e lei vorrebbe rimanere qui ma, in queste condizioni rischierebbe di non vedere più la figlia.
> Non ho molti altri dati d'aggiungere...se lei trovasse lavoro fisso, la possibilità di avere in custodia la figlia l'avrebbe?
> Airforever


Ciao Air, dato che la tua amica non è sposata la questione potrebbe venire trattata solo dai rispettivi avvocati (o da uno comune) e cercare di raggiungere un accordo pacifico fra le parti per quel che riguarda l'affidamento della figlia, l'assegno di mantenimento, le visite, ecc. Se non c'è matrimonio non si deve passare attraverso il giudice.
Se invece non si riuscisse a raggiungere un accordo che vada bene ad entrambi si porterà la causa davanti al giudice dei minori.
Adesso si applica l'affidamento condiviso e si può arrivare (cosa rara quando il bimbo ha un'età inferiore ai tre anni) all'affido al 50%.
In questo caso non credo proprio, visto che la tua amica non lavora e quindi può garantire di accudire la bimba per tutto il giorno (mentre il padre ha orari di lavoro che non glielo permettono).
L'avvocato che avevo consultato ai tempi, mi aveva detto che oggigiorno i giudici tutelano molto di più (rspetto al passato) i padri e il loro diritto a vedere con continuitività i figli.
Ripeto, non credo che per la tua amica ci sia il rischio di non vedersi affidata la figlioletta, tantopiù che è il compagno a doversi trasferire in un'altra città.
Consigliale di affidarsi ad un buon legale e di cercare, se possibile, di trovarte un accordo fra le parti, senza dover tirare in ballo il tribunale dei minori.

Ciao


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2008)

debby ha detto:


> Ciao Air, dato che la tua amica non è sposata la questione potrebbe venire trattata solo dai rispettivi avvocati (o da uno comune) e cercare di raggiungere un accordo pacifico fra le parti per quel che riguarda l'affidamento della figlia, l'assegno di mantenimento, le visite, ecc. Se non c'è matrimonio non si deve passare attraverso il giudice.
> Se invece non si riuscisse a raggiungere un accordo che vada bene ad entrambi si porterà la causa davanti al giudice dei minori.
> Adesso si applica l'affidamento condiviso e si può arrivare (cosa rara quando il bimbo ha un'età inferiore ai tre anni) all'affido al 50%.
> In questo caso non credo proprio, visto che la tua amica non lavora e quindi può garantire di accudire la bimba per tutto il giorno (mentre il padre ha orari di lavoro che non glielo permettono).
> ...


Sempre che questo non crei problemi al minore...e visto che in questo caso è lui che si vuole o deve trasferire per lavoro, sarà lui ad adoperarsi per vedere la figlia...se vuole avere continuità!
Non verrà certo posto a carico della madre tale incombenza nè per questo le verrà tolta!


----------



## Old debby (26 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sempre che questo non crei problemi al minore...e visto che in questo caso è lui che si vuole o deve trasferire per lavoro, sarà lui ad adoperarsi per vedere la figlia...se vuole avere continuità!
> Non verrà certo posto a carico della madre tale incombenza nè per questo le verrà tolta!


Certo! Infatti a meno di grave instabilità mentale della madre non dovrebbe esserci il minimo problema a vedersi affidata la figlia.
Per quel che riguarda il trasferirsi in un'altra città mi sembra di ricordare che a tale riguardo esista proprio anche un limite di km...cioè, il genitore affidatario nel caso dovesse trasferirsi in un'altra città dovrebbe portare delle validissime motivazioni del perchè è necessario allontanare il bimbo/a dal luogo in cui è abituato a vivere e da dove risiede l'altro genitore...proprio perchè si tende a lasciare che i bambini continuino a crescere nel luogo che è a loro più familiare (e nello specifico caso quindi dove vive l'amica di Air)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2008)

Poi lo vorrei anche vedere un padre che se la sente di avere l'affido di una bambina di quell'età al proprio domicilio, in un'altra città, senza appoggio della nonna...


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Febbraio 2008)

*Il fatto è...*

...che lui la vuole obbligare, dietro minacce di tenersi la bimba e di non fargliela più vedere in caso lei non voglia seguirlo, ad andare con lei a Roma...e quanto dice lei, non vuole andare.
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...che lui la vuole obbligare, dietro minacce di tenersi la bimba e di non fargliela più vedere in caso lei non voglia seguirlo, ad andare con lei a Roma...e quanto dice lei, non vuole andare.
> Air


Spesso chi vuol fare del male sa bene su cosa puntare...per ferire e creare insicurezze...
Minacce se ne possono fare tante ...lo sappiamo bene ...quel che si può realmente fare è ben altro.


----------



## Bruja (27 Febbraio 2008)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...che lui la vuole obbligare, dietro minacce di tenersi la bimba e di non fargliela più vedere in caso lei non voglia seguirlo, ad andare con lei a Roma...e quanto dice lei, non vuole andare.
> Air


 
Lo voglio proprio vedere un giudice che dia anche ascolto ad un "genitore" che intima e minaccia ritorsioni.... minacciare non costa nulla, ma è il bene superiore del minore che conta... dubito che sia a Roma con un padre che impone la sua volontà come legge..... punto!!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (27 Febbraio 2008)

Se la tua amica continua a subire minaccie...non vedo altra strada che trovarsi un avvocato e rivolgersi alle Forze del'ordine.
 I prepotenti in genere di fronte alle prese di posizione ferme, diventano molto più saggi.
Lui non può sequestrarle fa figlioletta.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Se la tua amica continua a subire minaccie...non vedo altra strada che trovarsi un avvocato e rivolgersi alle *Forze del'ordine*.
> I prepotenti in genere di fronte alle prese di posizione ferme, diventano molto più saggi.
> Lui non può sequestrarle fa figlioletta.


...dovrebbe quindi rivolgersi al suo convivente...


----------



## Iris (28 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...dovrebbe quindi rivolgersi al suo convivente...


 
Che cos'è? Il comandante supremo delle forze armate?La minaccia con la pistola?
Bene. Rischia grosso il tipo. Lei niente.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...dovrebbe quindi rivolgersi al suo convivente...


Se è un poliziotto...si rivolge ai carabinieri e viceversa...e nella sua posizione lui rischia anche di più se saltassero fuori le violenze! (non hai poi specificato se erano gravi o solo psicologiche o che...)


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Marzo 2008)

*G di F*

...Guardia di Finanza...


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...Guardia di Finanza...


 
E allora? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Se fossi la tua amica, ringrazierei il fatto che se lo toglie dalle scatole...
Lui viene trasferito..lei rimane in pace dove sta...

PS. La tua amica farebbe bene a rendersi economicamente indipendente.


----------

